# These offspring



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Here I have some beautiful offspring from momma and dad my question is, are they done growing they haven't grown in 3 months and the male is starting to crow, I'd love for them to stay this size but I'd also love for them to get bigger, by the way they had some left over Panda Express


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens stop growing at around 8 months for most breeds but bulk up till about a year or so old.


----------

